# Sharp Smart TV LC70LE660U



## Eyme (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, i'm hoping someone can help me. 

I just recently purchased a Sharp smart tv. I was streaming online movies fine using the browser until the update of the tv to version 2.00, I can't even access some of the websites that have online movies. (movie4k.tv, etc.). Weird part is, when i go to the website where I used to stream movies in (movietube.cc), the website would load, but the movie won't play. All it shows is "loading".

I have tried the website on my computer and my ipad, and they worked and played the movies without a problem.

I have had a technician from both SHARP and my internet provider come in and they're both pointing at each other for the cause of the problem. Sharp technician re-installed the update and the internet provider replaced my switch and tested my internet. My netflix and youtube apps are working fine. Nobody knows what is wrong so i'm hoping someone out there has experienced this and know the fix. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely the TV, and related to the update, as you already noted.

As the sites are working on other devices, it's not your LAN or an ISP issue. 

Back to Sharp, if they can't fix it or acknowledge the problem, I'd return the TV and/or exchange it for a different model.


----------

